# FAQ Tips > Hier Suchen und Finden, Links, Tutorials >  CD/DVD-Images (iso, bin/cue, ngr, ccd, img, mdf/mds...)

## michiS

Zuerst stellt ihr euch die Frage, was ihr damit machen wollt?


*#### (Film) Anschauen/Abpielen ####*
*== ISO, IMG, MDF/MDS, BIN/CUE (und andere?) ==*
Wenn ihr ein Image einer (S)VCD oder Video-DVD habt, so könnt ihr diese mit MPlayer oder mit VLC abspielen. Dazu öffnet ihr die Images Dateien (Im Fall von bin/cue die bin-Datei) einfach mit dem Player. Getestet habe ich dies mit ISO, IMG und BIN/CUE - die anderen konnte ich nicht testen, da ich keine solche Dateien habe.

*== MDF/MDS, CCD, NRG ==*
Wenn es nicht wie oben funktioniert (ausprobieren), dann könnt ihr es mit CDemu probieren:
1) CDemu installieren und konfigurieren -> unten
2) Image Laden:


```
$ cdemu 0 image.mds/ccd/nrg
```

3) Mit einem SVCD/DVD-tauglichem Player öffnen. Bsp:


```
$ mplayer /dev/cdemu0
```



*#### Brennen ####*
Iso-Dateien können von fast jedem Brennprogramm gebrannt werden. Die Dateitypen Nrg und MDF können mit K3b (und anderen) gebrannt werden.
CD-Images (keine DVD-Images!) im Bin/Cue- oder im Toc-Format können mit K3B und GnomeBaker gebrannt werden. Bei Bin/Cue-Dateien muss man die Cue-Datei öffnen.
Nrg-Images können auch mit dem kommerziellen Nero (für Linux) gebrannt werden.

*== MDF/MDS, CCD, NRG (CDemu) ==*
Diese Formate können auch über CDemu gebrannt werden. Dazu gehen Sie wie folgt vor:
1) CDemu installieren und konfigurieren -> unten
2) Image Laden:


```
 $ cdemu 0 image.mds/ccd/nrg
```

3) Fügen Sie das neue virtuelle Laufwerk (/dev/cdemu0) in den Einstellungen ihres Brennprogramms hinzu.
4) Kopieren Sie die CD auf gewöhnliche weiße.

*== Andere ==*
Falls alle Stricke reißen, kann man die meisten Formate in ISO-Dateien umwandeln, um Sie dann wie oben beschrieben zu brennen. Siehe dazu unten.



*#### Konvertieren ####*
* Zum konvertieren von Bin/Cue-Dateien zu Iso-Dateien, gibt es das Programm bin2iso.
* Zum konvertieren von Bin/Cue-Dateien zu Iso- oder CDR-Dateien, gibt es das Programm bchunk.
* Zum konvertieren von Ngr-Dateien zu Iso-Dateien, gibt es das Programm Nrg2Iso (genaugenommen gibt es merdere Programme mit gleichem Namen, aber dies ist für Linux erhältlich *und* steht unter GPL)
* Zum Konvertieren von von uif nach iso gibt es das Tool uif2iso.
* Zum Konvertieren von von daa nach iso gibt es das Tool daa2iso.
*Das proprietäre, Freeware-Tool PowerISO (unten unter "PowerISO for Linux" klicken!) kann etliche weitere Formate konvertieren.
* Das Programm IAT analysiert die Struktur eines Images (in beliebigem Format) und versuch es dann in das ISO-Format zu konvertieren.
* Das BeOS-Programm all2iso (GPL) kann eine Vielzahl von Formaten in das ISO-Format umwandeln. Leider schaut es so aus, als würde es momentan nicht mehr weiterentwickelt werden. Hier gibt es angepasste Pakete, welche (unter Linux) leichter zu kompilieren sein sollen.

Hinweiß: Fast alle diese Konvertier-Tools heißen XXX2iso, daraus folgt:
* Sie können sich gegenseitig "überdecken" und auch stören
* sollten Sie ein Image in einem Format haben, welche von obigen Tools nicht unterstützt wird, suchen Sie im Web nach XXX2ISO.



*#### Mounten/Auf Dateien zugreifen ####*
*== ISO, NRG, IMG, MDF/MDS ==*
Diese Dateien kann man ganz einfach mounten:


```
$ mount -o loop image.iso /mnt/mointpoint
```

*== ISO, NGR, MDF/MDS ==*
Diese Dateien können mit dem grafischen Programm IsoMaster geöffnet werden.

*== ISO, NGR, MDF/MDS, BIN/CUE, IMG ==*
Mit dem Kommandozeilen-Tool fuseIso können weitere Formate bequem gemountet werden:


```
$ fuseiso image.bin /mnt/mointpoint
```

Die Entwicklung ist zwar momentan eingestellt, das Programm funktioniert jedoch und befindet ich in den Packtquellen der meisten Distributionen.
Dazu gibt es auch Grafische Scripte  für Nautilus (Gnome) und Thunar (XFce)

*== ISO, NGR, TOC, Bin/CUE (für Fortgeschrittene) ==*
Von diesen Images können Sie einzelne Dateien mittels iso-read extrahieren:


```
$ iso-read -i  image.iso --extract=Datei/auf/Image [--output-file=Neuer/Name/für/Datei]
```

*== ISO, BIN/CUE, MDF/MDS, CCD, NRG ==*
Diese Dateien können bequem über CDEmu gemountet werden - vorausgesetzt dies ist einmal installiert und konfiguriert.

--Installation--
* Für PLD, Madrake/Mandriva und Suse gibt findet hier RPMs.
* Für Ubuntu gibt's hier ein deb
* Die anderen müssen es kompilieren. Den Source-Tarball und Installations-Anleitung gibt's hier.

-- Verwendung --
Zuerst die Image-Datei laden:


```
$ cdemu 0 image.cue
```

Dann das Imaginäre Gerät mounten:


```
$ sudo mount /dev/cdemu0 /mnt/cdrom
```

-- Grafisch --
Für Freunde der GUI gibt es drei Grafische Aufsätze:
1) GNOME:http://www.grumz.net/?q=node/281
2) GNOME: http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/54...092956#1092956
3) KDE: http://www.suselinuxsupport.de/wikka...akka=Downloads (weit runter scrollen)

*== Andere ==*
Falls alle Stricke reißen, kann man die Datei in eine ISO-Dateie umwandeln, um sie dann einfach mounten zu können.


*#### Das Grafische Allround-Tool ####*
Wer nicht gerne mit der Kommandozeile sondern lieber grafisch arbeitet und lieber ein einzelnes grafisches Programm anstatt einer Großzahl kleine grafischer Tools hat, der sollte sich AcetoneISO2 anschauen. Mit dem Tool können fast alle der obigen Funktionen und noch viele weitere Funktionen ausführen. Damit ist es auch möglich weitere Dateitypen zu öffnen oder zu konvertieren. AcetoneISO2 verwendet dazu das proprietäre Freeware-Tool PowerISO.
Hinweiß: AcetoneISO2 ist der Nachfolger von AcetoneISO (dabei wurden die Versions-Nummerierung neugestartet wird) in den meisten Quellen der Distributoren steht jedoch meist noch die alte Version, welche wesentlich weniger Funktionen enthält.


*#### Für BSD-Nutzer ####*
zum mounten:


```
vnconfig -e vn0c /pfad/zum/image
mount -t cd9660 /dev/vn0c /mointpoint
```

zum aushängen:


```
umount /mountpoint
vnconfig -u vn0c
```


Dieses HOWTO wird noch ausgebaut,Verbesserungsvorschläge sind gern gesehen.
Ergänzungen, Korrekturen & CO bitte per PM!


Versionen/Änderungen:
1) 19.12.07 - 18:07: Erste Version
2) 19.12.07 - 23:40: AcetoneISO hinzugefügt
3) 20.12.07 - 10:30: +fuseiso; erweitert; formatiert...
4) 01.01.08 - 16:00: +BSD
5) 01.01.08 - 16:20: formatiert
6) 11.01.08 - 22:15: +bchunk
7) 26.01.08 - 16:25: +MDF/MDS
8) 24.03.08 - 21:15: Acetone2
9) 25.03.08 - 09:10: +daa2iso; +uif2iso; +all2iso; +powerISO
10) 25.03.08 - 09:20: +IAT; formatiert
11) 25.03.08 - 09:20: mount: andere

----------

